# 6+2-pin PCIe und 4+4-pin CPU Kabelstränge nachkaufbar?



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

*6+2-pin PCIe und 4+4-pin CPU Kabelstränge nachkaufbar?*

*EDIT: Habe einfach den alten Thread gerecycelt, daher der neue Titel.
Die beiden Fragen hängen ja irgendwie zusammen, und ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen...
Ich hoffe, das passt. Neue Frage im letzten Post.
*
Grüßgott,

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich wollte mich mal ein Wenig über die Farbwahl der PCie Stecker eurer Netzteile beschweren.
Ich habe ein e9 480W CM, und bin damit wirklich zufrieden. Unhörbar, zuverlässig, effizient.

Nur eines stört mich jedes Mal, wenn ich in den Rechner schau - diese furchtbaren, babyblauen, Stecker an meiner GPU.
Zwei Fragen:
Darf ich diese mit einem Filzstift o.Ä. schwarz anmalen, ohne Probleme wegen Garantie oder so? Das mag lächerlich klingen, aber die regen mich wirklich auf. Fast so sehr wie das verzinkte Stahlblech meines Schrottgehäuses.
Warum macht ihr diese nicht einfach schwarz? Jeder Hersteller macht die schwarz, alle anderen Stecker des e9 sind schwarz, warum sind die PCIe Stecker blau? Ich verstehe das einfach nicht.

Ich reagiere leider recht empfindlich auf die eigenartige Farbwahl, denke aber nicht, dass ich der Einzige bin, dem es so geht.
Es ist absolut kein Grund, eure Netzteile nicht zu nehmen - technisch sind sie gut, von der Lautstärke her hervorragend, 5 Jahre Garantie sind ebenso super.
Aber es ist halt ein kleines Detail, das mich am Gesamtbild stört.
Da es für euch als Firma ja keinen Unterschied machen sollte, welche Farbe diese Stecker haben, wollte ich das einfach mal in die Runde werfen 

mfg


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Also du kannst sie ja einfach mit Edding schwarz anmalen, aber du weißt ja wie bq so drauf ist... Ham wir ja gerade in nem anderen Thread drüber geschrieben also lieber erstmal bei bq anfragen...


----------



## jamie (23. April 2014)

*AW: 6+2-pin PCIe Stecker - Farbwahl*

Sehe ich auch so. Das Saft-Kabel für den Prozzi ist dann noch gelb und der zweite PCI-Stecker rot (wenn ich mich nicht gerade irre) und fertig ist der Zug in's Lollipop-Land. 
Schlichter fänd' ich auch hübscher! Und so leicht verwechselt man die Kabel auch nicht.


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. April 2014)

*AW: 6+2-pin PCIe Stecker - Farbwahl*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde eure Kritik an unser Produktmanagement weiterleiten und später ein Feedback dazugeben.

Ein bemaltes Kabel beeinflusst nicht die Garantie. Bitte nehme aber keine Manipulation/Veränderungen am Netzteil selber vor.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2014)

*AW: 6+2-pin PCIe Stecker - Farbwahl*

Danke für die Information! Dann werde ich den Stecker wohl wirklich schwarz anmalen, und damit das Einzige, das mMn am Netzteil nicht perfekt ist, ausräumen 

Sonst gäbe es auch nichts, das ich irgendwie verändern wollte...


----------



## ebastler (30. Juni 2014)

*6+2-pin PCIe und 4+4-pin CPU Kabelstränge nachkaufbar?*

Hallo,

ich hätte noch eine Frage.
Für meinen Casemod (bzw. mein eigenes Gehäuse, wird kompletter Eigenbau) möchte ich die Kabel nun doch sleeven.
Für den 24Pin werde ich eine Verlängerung kaufen und diese sleeven, aber da die PCIe 6+2 Pins und der CPU 4+4 Pin modular sind, und Platz bei mir sowieso Mangelware ist, wollte ich fragen, ob ihr diese als Ersatzkabelstränge anbietet.
Wäre es möglich, zwei zusätzliche 6+2 Pin PCIe und sowie ein zusätzliches 4+4 Pin CPU Kabel für mein e9 480CM zu kaufen, sodass ich diese in Ruhe sleeven kann, und mein Netzteil inzwischen weiterhin mit dem originalen Kabelstrang seinen Dienst verrichtet?
Das sollte bei einem, der noch nie gesleeved hat, ne Weile dauern, bis alles perfekt ist, und inzwischen möchte ich den PC gerne normal benutzen... Die Verlängerung kann ich ja in Ruhe sleeven, aber bei den PCIe/CPU Kabeln geht das - wenn man ohne Verlängerungen auskommen will - nicht. 

Noch etwas, an meiner Garantie auf das Netzteil sollte das nichts ändern, oder? Am Gerät selbst will ich ja nichts verändern. 

mfg,
Moritz


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: 6+2-pin PCIe und 4+4-pin CPU Kabelstränge nachkaufbar?*

Hallo ebastler,

bitte wende dich mit deiner Anschrift und mit den Teilen, welche du benötigst per PN an mich, dann schicke ich dir ein Angebot.

Sofern du das Netzteil nicht durch "verpinnen" zerstörst sehe ich im Moment auch kein Problem im Falle einer Garantie. 
Ein Garantieverlust tritt ein, sobald du das Netzteil öffnest, manipulierst, in seiner Bauart veränderst, oder es durch äußere Einwirkungen zerstört wird. 
Weitere Informationen und Hinweise zur Garantie findest du auf unserer Website.

Gruß

Marco


----------

